# Franklin county



## BIG HUNT (Oct 29, 2014)

It's been a slow start for me. I haven't got to hunt much. What it looking like for everyone else so far?


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Bucks are starting to look for does. Don't think it's full rut yet. Lots of scrapes and rubs. This cold spell should have the big boys moving. Get in the woods now. Good luck 
I'm in Carnesville


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 2, 2014)

I am hunting in Royston and lavonia.It should pick up this week


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 17, 2014)

I have hunted a good bit in Franklin county and have seen very few deer. Our deer herd has really been cut back. 
No turkeys and now very few deer....


----------



## benafrye (Nov 20, 2014)

Hunted last Thursday and Friday with father in law and neither of us saw a single deer while in the stand. Very unusual in our fields.

I'm hunting near Royston this morning. So far I've seen 3 does and a 4 point. The buck chased does out of field with head down not looking around. Rut is on? Just starting or almost over?


----------



## marknga (Dec 9, 2014)

hunted the last couple of days with my Dad at his lease in Franklin. Was able to shoot a good 8pt yesterday morning at 11:00am as he was trailing hard and fast. Nose down to the ground and getting it. He was stained and stinking so the rut is still on or may just be getting started.
Good luck guys


----------



## zachdawg (Dec 10, 2014)

*different*

I hunt a few miles from yall, and I haven't seen squat of the rut since mid Nov


----------

